# Prayers for the Poole family



## SC Hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Got word at 245 this morning a friend had been taken from us in a car accident. He touched many lives with that smile and through his music. Another friend gone at to young of an age! I'm having a.pretty hard time with this one and really need prayers myself mostly for the Poole family. RIP Thomas


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, this has been a tough morning for everyone who knew Tom. Our prayers go out to Donnie, Miss Deborah, and the Poole family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 2, 2013)

Praying for this family in their time of loss..............


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2013)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine too.  Our church prayed for them this morning as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's taken me all day to try to come up with words to tell Donnie, Deborah and the rest of the Pooles and they just fail me. Prayers for them in this time of tragedy.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Rhbama I've never been one accused of not having something to say but like you the words just cant be found. Something like this is my biggest fear every time I go to work. Working a friend or family member


----------



## Artmom (Jun 2, 2013)

Many tough days ahead...we are never prepared for times like these..they do appreciate all of your kind words and thoughts. I am certain they can feel the love and kindness that everyone has extended.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear of this tragedy. Prayers for Donnie and all the Poole family.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.  Prayers sent for you and the Poole family.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 3, 2013)

When Donnie called me early yesterday morning with the news, I just could not believe it. I think my response was, "your Tom????"

I will always remember Tom as a barrel chested, handsome young man with an infectious grin, 
equally infectious laughter, bright dancing eyes, always quick to stick his hand out for a handshake and a "how ya' doing?" 
Tom was always polite, with a good nature and a generous heart about as big as his daddy's.

God speed young Mr. Tom. 
I do not understand fully why someone with so much life to lead is taken so soon. I trust God's will, but I don't understand.

To say my heart breaks for Donnie and Deborah is an under statement. We are not built to suffer the loss of our child. 
I pray we can all help them through this dark time, offering comfort and support.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 3, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> When Donnie called me early yesterday morning with the news, I just could not believe it. I think my response was, "your Tom????"
> 
> I will always remember Tom as a barrel chested, handsome young man with an infectious grin,
> equally infectious laughter, bright dancing eyes, always quick to stick his hand out for a handshake and a "how ya' doing?"
> ...



Amen ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

I've only been around Donnie a couple of times, and you could just tell he's "good people."  Our prayers go out to the Poole clan and his many good friends for their loss.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 3, 2013)

our most sincere prayers for all of you who knew this young man, and for the family


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayers offered for everyone touched by this man.  I didn't know him but after reading what everyone has wrote, I feel like I did.


----------



## CAL90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prayers sent for Family and friends


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 4, 2013)

i was out of town when i got this horrible news. please know that my crew has been liftin' yall in prayer as well.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers said for the Poole Family and friends.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for all yalls prayers


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 2, 2014)

One year ago he went home to heaven and it still isn't any easier then it was the day of the funeral. I can't fine the words to describe how I feel today sitting at work thinking about Thomas, his mama and daddy, his friends all day. Happy 1st birthday up there in heaven buddy I know your playing the fool out of that guitar with that goofy smile on your face.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 4, 2014)

Hang in there Hunter and lean on the Lord my friend.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2014)

Godspeed Tom ....


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2014)

May God Bless.


----------

